
To create a robot with common sense, mimic a toddler - jonbaer
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21929260.300-to-create-a-robot-with-common-sense-mimic-a-toddler.html#.Ue0Xcu9ASj4
======
onaclov2000
I was thinking about how we learn and thought why don't we start robots at the
beginning (essentially babies), and give them a basic set of programming rules
to search for food, "sleep", and other things, this article seems interesting,
a little further along then where I was thinking (3 year old) but I would
think it would be a lot of learning.

~~~
jonbaer
I will eventually blog in detail about this, coming from doing AI work and
having a child I think it puts a new perspective into the subject that you
would not be able to really understand until you go through the phases of that
part of life. You also need the convergence of alot of smaller parts,
computation, neuroscience, physics, and some psychology to reach these points.
I still think the robotics part is only nearly 25% of the entire puzzle, but
what some the pioneers in the field are starting to realize and have the
ability to do in the next 10 years will be pretty amazing.

